# Goat shelter ideas?



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi! 
So I am planning on getting my very first goat kids in August. We have a old house that had a run down, rotting fence, that we have been fixing up. We fixed the actual fence, so all we have left to do is to build the shelter, and cut down the seemingly thousands of rhododendrons in and around the feild. We even have our livestock gaurdian dog ready for the new arrivals! 
Here is a ROUGH sketch of what I was thinking about designing the shelter to look like. Any other ideas? 



So, I included a small closet area to store feed, hay, and cleaning materials. The over hang area is so the goats can stand outside and eat the hay in all types of weather. I was even thinking about making steps up to the roof of the shelter, so they can climb up on top of they want to. 
We have a couple Air B&Bs, so the shelter has to look really nice. 
Does anyone have any suggestions, questions, comments, or concerns? I am absolutely open to any and all of these. Thank you! 
I am really new to goats, but I’m excited to start this adventure.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2019)

OK, please understand I'm not being critical, just pointing out some things for your benefit.

How many goats? What breed? (size matters) Have you factored in goat math? It's a REAL THING! A 3x4 foot closet is not going to hold everything you have detailed. Keep in mind, the average entry door in your house is 3' wide. A small square bale of hay is 18"x18"x3-4' long. Your drawing isn't to scale, so difficult to "imagine" things actual size. The indicated 4' side of the closet is shorter than the indicated 3' wall. It will make it far easier to see what you've got to work with if you draw to scale. Like one small block = 6" for example. A 4' deep overhang will provide some shelter, but if a standard sized goat, their butt will be hanging out in the breeze so to speak while eating hay where you've indicated.

Hope you'll let us know how you and things proceed!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 10, 2019)

Build bigger than you think you will need, saves adding on later....


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks! 
3 is the max I want to put in the field, so no matter how badly I want more, 3 will be the absolute max. I am planning on starting with 2 goats though. I am getting angora goats from the animal fiber farm I work at. 
Yes, I know the drawing is very bad, and not to scale - Im sorry about that. I was just doing a basic sketch to get my thoughts out on paper, and as I was creating this post, I thought it might help add a visual about what I was talking about. I can start working on one that’s a bit better. Would a 7X8 inside work ok? With that, I could make the closet a bit bigger, and the overhang.
Or, if needed, I could make the long side 13 or 14 feet, and make both the closet and overhang a bit bigger. Also, I could make the side of the closet that is 3 feet into a 4 foot side. That would make the closet either 5x4’ or 4X4’, the overhang would be 5x5’ or 4x5’, depending on how long I make that wall. The inside would be 8X8’. 
Another idea is to get rid of the closet completely and either store that stuff somewhere else (ex: the garage up the hill from the goat yard)  have it in the corner of the inside of the shelter, or build a separate shed. 
Honestly even the overhang is optional to take out of the design, and I could build a hay feeder somewhere else that has a little roof on it to keep them and the hay dry. Or, put the hay feeder inside. 
(Design is definitely not my forte, so if anyone has any recommendations about how it could work better, please, please let me know)


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 10, 2019)

Don't worry about the design comments since nobody has any ill will when commenting here.  Think about how much that you have to store and go from there.  It seems that whatever you design, it is never enough.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 10, 2019)

If you are building out of wood, think about  standard wood legnths, less cutting and wasre of material, ventlation is also very important, we bought a metal hip style roof carport, we closed in the sides as we wanted it to be for us, have two openings to walkin and out of goat area and a half door for us to enter....but we don't  get the harsher weather that you can get, they do need a draft free area to get inti also....they will stay in there in lousy weather...better to have extra space than struggling with too small a area.....   16 x12    8x12    ???
We just built a chicken house out of wood pallets that some were free and some we paid $1.50 for, then covered outside with wood sheathing and painted it., has metal roof...just have fun with it ...


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2019)

Imagine yourself and 1 or 2 friends (unless you like being close to an enemy) spending time together, like overnight, in your master bathroom... or your walk in closet... trying to lay down and sleep... stretching and trying to move around... you can outline an area on your floor, or in the yard, and actually walk inside it to see what it will be like. An 8x8 interior will be tight for 2 goats, but should be OK as long as they're only in it during bad weather and overnight. If they will be in there, confined for any long period, it will be claustrophobic for them. With 3 in there, it would be not so good. If you add a 4' deep overhang outside of that and leave that wall open (or mostly open... like 6 feet of it) you've effectively given them a 12x8 area and room to move/stretch/etc. plus plenty of fresh air. Still no room for a closet, but enough for the 3 goats. Just a thought. 

I have my hay and feed in an outbldg, 40' away from the entrance gate to the goat pasture. It's a good 150' walk to their shelter (16'x24') inside their night pen, inside the pasture. So when weather's bad, they wait inside for me to carry their food in to them. pellets and hay. Other than that I feed them outside in the pasture in feed bowls on the ground. This is outside their night pen, but inside the pasture. If you look through some of the journals on the site you'll see pictures that many folks have posted of their set ups.

Will the structure be a raised floor or dirt? You'll need to think about cleaning and removing poop and bedding. Hay feeders and goats, make a lot of dropped hay (waste/mess), so if you feed inside, add that to the poop and bedding. Slope of the land matters as well... they're gonna pee inside also. will it have someplace to go? or form a mud puddle inside?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 11, 2019)

This is the inside of ours before i finished painting, lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 11, 2019)

If you have the tables for them to get up on. Most poo ends up on floor , and you use less hay or straw for bedding...( our floor is dirt with 3 inchs of sand) ...., and they have out side toys to play on also....to the left of the low table is a kidding pen , ours is 12 x21, six goats are currently in there. I have had more.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 11, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> OK, please understand I'm not being critical, just pointing out some things for your benefit.
> 
> How many goats? What breed? (size matters) Have you factored in goat math? It's a REAL THING! A 3x4 foot closet is not going to hold everything you have detailed. Keep in mind, the average entry door in your house is 3' wide. A small square bale of hay is 18"x18"x3-4' long. Your drawing isn't to scale, so difficult to "imagine" things actual size. The indicated 4' side of the closet is shorter than the indicated 3' wall. It will make it far easier to see what you've got to work with if you draw to scale. Like one small block = 6" for example. A 4' deep overhang will provide some shelter, but if a standard sized goat, their butt will be hanging out in the breeze so to speak while eating hay where you've indicated.
> 
> Hope you'll let us know how you and things proceed!


@Latestarter  why dont you post a link or pictures of your goat shack you just built to show them what you did? Its big and sturdy and more than big enough for all your goaties.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2019)

Mine is substantially larger than what she needs and I didn't want to imply she needed anything that large. Really, a 10x12 or larger "shed" from like Home Depot would work, be quick and easy, no strenuous labor, and they'll deliver and install it... but it's pricey...


----------



## Rammy (Jan 11, 2019)

Thats a good idea!


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 17, 2019)

Always go twice as large as you think you will need.  Before deciding on the size go to the lumberyard or your local Lowes and look at a sheet of plywood.  A standard sheet of plywood is 4' x 8' and that will give you a visual of the space you are talking about.  Where will you store bales of hay?  That is what your goats will need to eat more than grain.  If your field is all nice grass, it will not support the needs of a goat which requires more forage in their diet than good grass grazing.  You will need at least one feed per day of hay for rumen health.  Hay bales are usually about 18" x 18" x 3-4' long.  If the goats are full size dairy or Boer breeds, they will go through a bale in a week.  Minis and dwarf breeds will eat less, but you do not want to be running to the feed store for a bale of hay every week.  Also, prices are usually cheaper in summer when hay is being harvested.  It would be wise to buy a ton (16-20 bales at a time since you usually get a break in the price and they usually deliver and stack it for you. The 8'x12' shed you describe will hold the hay, but where will the goats live?

If breeding is anywhere in your future, then you will need enough room for another separate stall for a kidding pen.  A second stall is a good idea in case you have to separate any animal for some health reason.  For 3 Angora goats, I think you should allow about 12'x12' of space so you will have enough room to comfortably go in and take care of the goats in the winter months.  That will be enough room to have a feeder and water bucket inside as well.  It is hard to clean a tiny stall into a wheelbarrow without leaving the door open and then the animals can get out.  The outside open shelter is a really nice idea, and if you design it right, you can feed through a window from the hay barn into the feeders.  This will prevent hay waste since you will not have to carry it around - hay tends to disintegrate unless carried in a cart or bag. 

Remember to consider drainage.  Build on a high spot so water will not drain into the barn.  Make sure that the barn is predator resistant - this means a secure door or gate on the barn.  Predators also include neighborhood dogs.  You have an LGD so perhaps you could arrange a swinging flap for the dog to get in the barn with the goats when necessary.  There are lot of plans on line and in how to books for small barns and animal shelters. 

Remember, the larger the space the more enjoyable it will be for you to go in to take care of your goats, and the more convenient to take care of them too.  That can make the difference in enjoying your livestock, and just having a few goats that eventually become too much of a hassle to keep.

Good luck and have fun1


----------



## Georgia Girl (Mar 4, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> This is the inside of ours before i finished painting, lolView attachment 56935


How much space do you have between the deck boards so that legs/feet do not go between tbe boards and do you have to clean poop off boards every day?


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey! Sorry I haven’t been very active lately. I still haven’t built the shelter, but I have a pretty good idea of what it will look like. It’s going to be 20X14 feet for 2 goats, and I will have a separate area for the hay, feed, and tools to go. I am starting construction tomorrow. Also, my 2 angora goats are doing very well. I have Gandalf, who was born January 31




And Vincent Van Goat, who was born on May 20. 


 

They will both be coming home with me in about 5 weeks.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 29, 2019)

Awesome names! Aren't Angoras the guys with like 6 horns?


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Jul 31, 2019)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> Awesome names! Aren't Angoras the guys with like 6 horns?


No, they just have 2.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 31, 2019)

Georgia Girl said:


> How much space do you have between the deck boards so that legs/feet do not go between tbe boards and do you have to clean poop off boards every day?



So sorry, I just saw you asked that question...the space between the boards is less than a  1/2 inch...just enough for a full size goat berry to drop through , with a bit of wiggle room.
Your goats are just beautiful


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Jul 31, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Build bigger than you think you will need, saves adding on later....


I agree with that!


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 31, 2019)

TheGoldenFarm5 said:


> No, they just have 2.


Which are the goats that have long hair and 6 horns?


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Aug 1, 2019)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> Which are the goats that have long hair and 6 horns?


I have no clue, but they sound really cool! I tried doing a google search, and I didn’t find anything. Maybe be someone with more breed knowledge will know the answer.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Aug 2, 2019)

TheGoldenFarm5 said:


> I have no clue, but they sound really cool! I tried doing a google search, and I didn’t find anything. Maybe be someone with more breed knowledge will know the answer.


I think I was seeing things when I was looking for what type of goat we should get.


----------



## Finnie (Aug 4, 2019)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> Which are the goats that have long hair and 6 horns?


Now you got me curious, so I searched "what sheep breed has the most horns" and found this:
http://mentalfloss.com/article/61778/11-distinctive-breeds-sheep

Three of those breeds on that page can grow up to six horns, and two of them have long wool.

Edit to correct myself: I thought it showed a long haired Jacob, but I looked again, and that has short hair. Maybe sheared? So I guess only one 6- horned breed with long hair: the Awassi.


----------

